# Maple and cedar



## Mizer (Sep 20, 2012)

Sawed some cedar and some maple today. It seems a shame to nail this on a barn.
[attachment=10991]
[attachment=10992]


----------



## TimR (Sep 20, 2012)

Some purdy spalting on that!


----------



## gvwp (Sep 21, 2012)

That spalted Maple is rotten and no good for barn building. Send it my way ASAP for proper disposal.


----------



## Mizer (Sep 21, 2012)

I snagged a few pieces from a log before this one. I sharpened a chain saw for the customer for three boards. I wish I had waited until I had seen these boards.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 22, 2012)

Just what I needed to see, really would like to have a couple of spalted logs like that. whatever it is used for it will look great.
Dave


----------



## brown down (Sep 25, 2012)

now thats what i am talking about. I love spalted wood. its one of my favorites aside from burl that is
nice score


----------

